# Adaptador Puerto Paralelo a RJ45



## ifredy (Ago 17, 2005)

Hola buenas tardes
No soy muy bueno en la materia...
Quisiera saber si se puede ahcer un cable de parálelo a RJ45, lo quep asa es que tengo una impresora que solo tiene puerto parálelo y quiero ponerma en red y no la quiero conectar en una pc, quiero meterla directamente en un puerto de red

es posible esto?

espero sus respuestas

gracias


----------



## MaMu (Ago 18, 2005)

Si, la forma en que se realiza lo que quieres hacer es mediante un Printer Server, el cual es un router dedicado a conectar la impresora en red sin depender de una computadora. Por lo general estos dispositivos se utilizan cuan las impresoras usadas no tienen soporte para red, como las viejas DJ-HP710C. Por el costo que tienen estos dispositivos, te recomiendo comprar uno, antes de ponerte a armar algo, no son caros.


----------



## ifredy (Ago 18, 2005)

Gracias por el consejo
Ok asi es tengo un servidor de impresión, pero la entrada de este es mediante USB y mi impresora no tiene salida de USB solo tiene puerto parlelo.

Como le podria hacer

gracias

saludos


----------



## MaMu (Ago 18, 2005)

Hace rato que yo he estado buscando el mismocircuito de conversion Paralelo-Usb, pero aun no he encontrado nada práctico. La solucion que existe al momento, es comprar el cable adaptador de paralelo a usb, el cual ya biene con el circuito conversor incorporado.


----------



## Marcelo (Ago 19, 2005)

Saludos iFredy,

Voy a ir un poco más allá que Mamu y te voy a recomendar que te armes un FREESCO.

Esto va a ser más fácil que armar algún circuito y muchisimo más barato que comprar un router.

Lo que necesitas es consequirte una PC viejota. Un 386 te puede servir.

Lo mínimo que necesitas es:
Caja (case con fuente de poder AT)
Tarjeta Madre y micro (aquí, lo que consigas: 386, 486, P1, P2, P3, P4...)
2 Tarjetas de red
8 Mb RAM
1Modem (si tienes conexión dial up)
1 Floppy
Software Freesco
y si tienes un ethernet switch mejor.

Con esto vas a tener no solo un servidor de impresión que te administra la cola en tiempo real sino que además podrás compartir la conexión a internet y disponer de un Bridge, Firewall con Port Fordwarding, Servidor de Hora (reloj por internet=sincronización), Servidor WEB, Servidor FTP, puedes diseñar tu servidor de música (mp3), y varias cosas más.

El software está basado en Linux pero si no lo conoces no te preocupes porque la documentación (muy detallada) te lleva paso a paso y no es complicado. Además la mayoría de los pasos se hacen desde Windows.

Yo tengo uno hecho con un Pentium1 200 Mhz, 2 Tarjetas de red, 1 Floppy, 16 Mb RAM, 1 Disco Duro de 1 Gb y un swith de 8 puertos y estoy muy contento con él.

Como vez, casi todo lo que se requiere es basura hoy por hoy.

Te doy algunas direcciones para que por lo menos le metas un ojo a la documentación y cualquier cosa pides ayuda por aquí.

www.freesco.org

www.freesco.net

http://fbielma.org/files/docs/manual_freesco.pdf#search='manual%20freesco'

http://dingetje.homeip.net/dokuwiki/freesco:howtos:what_to_do_with_your_new_freesco

http://comms.mine.nu/freescopics/index.php?act=SF&f=3


Saludos
Marcelo


----------



## ifredy (Ago 19, 2005)

ok.
gracias
Voy a intentar con lo que me dicen

saludos


----------



## damianworf (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola a Todos!.

Quisiera que me asesoren en el siguiente problema:

_Tengo que conectar a un HUB, una Notebook muy vieja que solo tiene:
- Windows 98
- Salida Com (mouse)
- Salida de Impresora (Paralelo) <- Es la que quiero usar.

Mi idea es armar un cable adaptador PARALELO <-> RJ45 , para conectarme a la RED.
    Ahora bien. compre una ficha "Macho Paralelo" y una cajita con una "Hembre RJ45".
    El armado creo que lo tengo.

LA PREGUNTA ES:
Que pasos debo seguir en windows, para conectar a un HUB esa CONVERSION?
Gracias._


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2010)

Y que te hace pensar que con eso te va a funcionar?


 Si la cajita con la hembra RJ-45 es solo eso...una cajita, entonces NO VA A FUNCIONAR tu invento...y vas a provocar un colapso en la red...hasta que vuele el puerto paralelo.
 Si la "cajita" tiene algún tipo de interfaz electrónica para conectarte a la red, entonces solo vas a tener que instalar el driver que debería venir con la "cajita".


----------



## damianworf (Oct 12, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y que te hace pensar que con eso te va a funcionar?
> 
> 
> Si la cajita con la hembra RJ-45 es solo eso...una cajita, entonces NO VA A FUNCIONAR tu invento...y vas a provocar un colapso en la red...hasta que vuele el puerto paralelo.
> Si la "cajita" tiene algún tipo de interfaz electrónica para conectarte a la red, entonces solo vas a tener que instalar el driver que debería venir con la "cajita".



Justamente, por eso estoy pidiendo AYUDA, a los que deben conocer sobre el tema...
Ademas, he visto que se venden los adaptadores para armarlos uno mismo (y es solo la carcasa con los dos terminales, sin nunguna electronica de pormedio) o hay en foros imagenes de como armarlos...

Gracias por por tu AYUDA...

Alguien puede ayudar?...
gracias

Ejemplos:

http://www.rdsc77.com/pines/pines-consola-cisco-RJ45-BB9.php

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-96698572-adaptador-paralelo-db25-macho-a-rj45-nuevo-_JM_
(en este ultimo, se puede ver que solo son cables que salen del rj45, y uno mismo los tiene que poner del otro lado)
pregunte y me dijeron que se puede utilizar para conectar en una red...
por lo visto, no es tan facil como parecia...


----------



## mixato (Oct 12, 2010)

Mirá, no te gastes, RJ45 no quiere decir Red. El flaco de Mercado Libre solo le interesa vender ese adaptador y no le importa un cuerno para que lo vas a usar.

Por lo que veo tus conocimientos de electrónica y de PC son bastante pocos. Entonces trataré de explicarlo bien.

Lo que te falta es una placa de red. El puerto paralelo no es una placa de red. El hecho de conectar un cable que termine en una ficha RJ45 no lo convierte por arte de magia en una placa de red. La ficha se puede usar para un montón de cosas. No es más que una ficha DB25 y una RJ45, osea es para ponerle un cable de una forma sencilla, pero no es una placa de red. El pinout que pones en la otra página explica la conexión de un DB9/DB25 del puerto serie a un conector RJ45 del puerto serie de un equipo marca CISCO. 

En pocas palabras, olvidate, eso que querés hacer es imposible, el puerto paralelo no se puede conectar a una red.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 12, 2010)

damianworf dijo:


> Hola a Todos!.
> 
> Quisiera que me asesoren en el siguiente problema:
> 
> ...



Esas note book viejitas, suelen tener unas ranuras por un lateral que pueden alojar unas tarjetas de red y otras también. El tipo de tarjetas que soportan se denominada PCMCIA y debes conseguir una para red ethernet y, resuelto tu problema.

Solo verifica que tenga las ranuras y cómprate una PCMCIA LAN adapter 10/100.

Saludos:


----------



## damianworf (Oct 12, 2010)

mixato dijo:


> Mirá, no te gastes, RJ45 no quiere decir Red. El flaco de Mercado Libre solo le interesa vender ese adaptador y no le importa un cuerno para que lo vas a usar.
> 
> Por lo que veo tus conocimientos de electrónica y de PC son bastante pocos. Entonces trataré de explicarlo bien.
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola!.
Gracias por responder detallamente.
Lastina que no pregunte aca primero, no hubiera gastado plata en cables y conectores...:enfadado:


Nuevamente, gracias!



mcrven dijo:


> Esas note book viejitas, suelen tener unas ranuras por un lateral que pueden alojar unas tarjetas de red y otras también. El tipo de tarjetas que soportan se denominada PCMCIA y debes conseguir una para red ethernet y, resuelto tu problema.
> 
> Solo verifica que tenga las ranuras y cómprate una PCMCIA LAN adapter 10/100.
> 
> Saludos:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Si, efectivamente, tiene esas ranuras, pero todo lo que conecto, no funciona...
(es mas, tengo una Xircom, creditcard, ethernet 10/100)
pero cuando la conecto, no la reconoce, le puse 30 drivers diferentes (win98) , y la ultima vez, 
que la saque, estaba muy caliente...)

me da no q, gastar otros $80 mangos...

Igual, muchas gracias!
salu2


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 14, 2010)

mcrven dijo:


> cómprate una PCMCIA LAN adapter 10/100.


+1 o una LAN/modem *miniPCI* bastante populares en su época.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2010)

damianworf dijo:


> Si, efectivamente, tiene esas ranuras, pero todo lo que conecto, no funciona...
> (es mas, tengo una Xircom, creditcard, ethernet 10/100)
> pero cuando la conecto, no la reconoce, le puse 30 drivers diferentes (win98) , y la ultima vez,
> que la saque, estaba muy caliente...)
> ...


 
Quizás la compraste usada y no andaba, te aconsejo que la compres en una casa de computación que ya te la de instalada y funcionando con drivers . . . aunque te cobren unos pesos más 

Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 15, 2010)

damianworf dijo:


> . . . _Tengo que conectar a un HUB, una Notebook muy vieja que solo tiene:
> - Windows 98 . . . _



Mejor le instalas Win*O** 2000 o Linux y vuelve a probar las tarjetas que tiene.


----------



## damianworf (Nov 28, 2010)

Bueno, en primer lugar, gracias a los que intentaron guiarme y asesorarme...
Y a los que se mandan la parte y no contestaron nada util, sigan intentandolo!, jajaja...

Les cuento que, por lo visto, la plavca XIRCOM q tenia, estaba mala (recalentaba).
Como lamentablemente, no funciona la "convercion" que queria hacer...
Compre en mercado libre esta placa:
"Placa De Red 16 Bits !!nueva!! 3com 3ccfe574bt"

y baje los drivers de internet q ellos me pasaron por mail.
Anda todo joya.

Bueno, nuevamente gracias por la buena onda de los que me ayudaron, y les recuerdo a todos, que :
Nadie nace sabiendo...
y que si sabes algo, lo que puedes hacer es compartirlo.

Salu2
hasta siempre.


----------

